# I Russi verso Kiev. Forti bombardamenti.



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.

*Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *

Seguiranno aggiornamenti

*Attenzione: in questo topic vige la tolleranza zero, in particolare nei confronti dei soliti hater e flamer. Primissimo accenno di flame = BAN DEFINITIVO. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua.*


News precedenti

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, fonti del Pentagono fanno sapere che i Russi si trovano a 15 chilometri da Kiev. Al momento non ci sono segnali di attacco da parte della Bielorussia.

Secondo Mediaset, la guerra Ucraina è alle battute finali. I russi stanno per prendere Kiev e la resistenza degli ucraini ormai alla fine. Nuovi bombardamenti dei russi nella zona del Mar Nero.


----------



## numero 3 (12 Marzo 2022)

Ho i miei dubbi che con la conquista di Kiev ci sia un armistizio, ormai l'effetto domino è partito, fra interventi esterni ,appoggi militari e diplomatici contractor in arrivo e sanzioni economiche , ormai i potenti della terra hanno subodorato un guadagno in arrivo e non si fermeranno più.

Mai come ora i popoli della terra ( intendo le masse più povere e popolose) dovrebbero veramente bloccare la produzione incrociare le braccia e destituire il potere mondiale
Fine


POI ESCO DAL CINEMA
....


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

*Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *



Qualcuno con un pò di cervello c'è, per fortuna. Peccato che gli altri, soprattutto i protagonisti, non ne abbiano.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *


In questa storia gli israeliani sono quelli che mi fanno più schifo di tutti. "Never again" ma solo quando si tratta degli ebrei, solo perché hanno affarucci con i russi in Syria.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *



Zelensky avrebbe fatto bene ad accettare. Dove pensa di poter arrivare?


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> In questa storia gli israeliani sono quelli che mi fanno più schifo di tutti. "Never again" ma solo quando si tratta degli ebrei, solo perché hanno affarucci con i russi in Syria.


 
Una domanda: chi spinge questo (per me falso) leader ad andare avanti, è consapevole (e forse anche favorevole?) e pronto fisicamente psicologicamente ad una possibile, se non probabile, guerra mondiale con rischio scontato di utilizzo di armi chimiche e nucleari che cancellerebbero la popolazione e la storia di questo pianeta? Secondo me, non ci si rende conto di cosa significhi.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

CONFISCATO YACHT DELL'OLIGARCA MELNICHENKO NEL PORTO DI TRIESTE. VALORE STIMATO 530 MILIONI DI EURO


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Una domanda: chi spinge questo (per me falso) leader ad andare avanti, è consapevole (e forse anche favorevole?) e pronto fisicamente psicologicamente ad una possibile, se non probabile, guerra mondiale con rischio scontato di utilizzo di armi chimiche e nucleari che cancellerebbero la popolazione e la storia di questo pianeta? Secondo me, non ci si rende conto di cosa significhi.


Mia umilissima opinione. Se Putin non lo fermi ora, continuerà a avanzare. Al massimo sposti l'inevitabile di qualche anno.


----------



## Stex (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CONFISCATO YACHT DELL'OLIGARCA MELNICHENKO NEL PORTO DI TRIESTE. VALORE STIMATO 530 MILIONI DI EURO


a cosa servono ste cose non el capisco.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Una domanda: chi spinge questo (per me falso) leader ad andare avanti, è consapevole (e forse anche favorevole?) e pronto fisicamente psicologicamente ad una possibile, se non probabile, guerra mondiale con rischio scontato di utilizzo di armi chimiche e nucleari che cancellerebbero la popolazione e la storia di questo pianeta? Secondo me, non ci si rende conto di cosa significhi.



Secondo me Zelensky verrà sostenuto fino ad un certo punto. Potrebbe essere proprio chi lo ha fatto arrivare dove si trova a volerlo fuori gioco. 
Non credo che il premier israeliano abbia consigliato la resa senza aver consultato gli USA.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia umilissima opinione. Se Putin non lo fermi ora, continuerà a avanzare. Al massimo sposti l'inevitabile di qualche anno.


Purtroppo anche prendere tempo ora potrebbe essere una soluzione per evitare l'irreparabile.


----------



## Simo98 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Una domanda: chi spinge questo (per me falso) leader ad andare avanti, è consapevole (e forse anche favorevole?) e pronto fisicamente psicologicamente ad una possibile, se non probabile, guerra mondiale con rischio scontato di utilizzo di armi chimiche e nucleari che cancellerebbero la popolazione e la storia di questo pianeta? Secondo me, non ci si rende conto di cosa significhi.


Evidentemente c'è qualcuno che gli dice di continuare e che può farcela, e non è difficile capire chi vedendo gli aiuti che stanno arrivando 
Comunque Zelensky non è da solo, voi continuate a indicarlo come colpevole ma se l'esercito e il suo entourage non fossero d'accordo ci metterebbero 2 secondi a dimetterlo, evidentemente gli ucraini vogliono continuare questa guerra


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia umilissima opinione. Se Putin non lo fermi ora, continuerà a avanzare. Al massimo sposti l'inevitabile di qualche anno.



Ora la cosa importante è fermare la guerra. In qualche anno può succedere di tutto.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> a cosa servono ste cose non el capisco.



Ad alimentare la propaganda. A quello servono.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CONFISCATO YACHT DELL'OLIGARCA MELNICHENKO NEL PORTO DI TRIESTE. VALORE STIMATO 530 MILIONI DI EURO


Beati voi in Italia.

Il governo tedesco continua ad agire in modo molto cauto e disonesto.
Le case dei oligarchi al Tegernsee, le loro navi li e ad Amburgo per ora non vengono toccate. Cosi le sanzioni sono ridicole e fanno male piu al popolo che ai oligarchi.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia umilissima opinione. Se Putin non lo fermi ora, continuerà a avanzare. Al massimo sposti l'inevitabile di qualche anno.



Sì, ma ci sarebbe da pensare al qui ed ora, intanto. Se l'escalation continua, giustamente prendi le contromisure e vada come vada. Ma sacrificare il mondo per l'Ucraina, anche no. Cioè, fatti salvi i poveri civili che non c'entrano nulla, sti gran c. dell'Ucraina. In particolare, se la conseguenza deve essere una guerra nucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualcuno che gli dice di continuare e che può farcela, e non è difficile capire chi vedendo gli aiuti che stanno arrivando
> Comunque Zelensky non è da solo, voi continuate a indicarlo come colpevole ma se l'esercito e il suo entourage non fossero d'accordo ci metterebbero 2 secondi a dimetterlo, evidentemente gli ucraini vogliono continuare questa guerra



Se da un paese come Israele, molto vicino agli USA, gli è arrivato un invito alla resa significa che gli aiuti non potranno o spingersi molto oltre.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beati voi in Italia.
> 
> Il governo tedesco continua ad agire in modo molto cauto e disonesto.
> Le case dei oligarchi al Tegernsee, le loro navi li e ad Amburgo per ora non vengono toccate. Cosi le sanzioni sono ridicole e fanno male piu al popolo che ai oligarchi.



Sanzioniamo la Russia, ma Mosca la benzina costa 50 centesimi al litro. A Roma più di 2 euro.

Poi, continuiamo pure con la propaganda (parlo in generale).


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se da un paese come Israele, molto vicino agli USA, gli è arrivato un invito alla resa significa che gli aiuti non potranno o spingersi molto oltre.


 E direi. L'Ucraina mica fa parte della Nato.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ma ci sarebbe da pensare al qui ed ora, intanto. Se l'escalation continua, giustamente prendi le contromisure e vada come vada. Ma sacrificare il mondo per l'Ucraina, anche no. Cioè, fatti salvi i poveri civili che non c'entrano nulla, sti gran c. dell'Ucraina. In particolare, se la conseguenza deve essere una guerra nucleare.


Lasciandolo invadere l'Ukraina non scongiuri niente purtroppo. Hai solo il nemico più vicino alla nostra casa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ma ci sarebbe da pensare al qui ed ora, intanto. Se l'escalation continua, giustamente prendi le contromisure e vada come vada. Ma sacrificare il mondo per l'Ucraina, anche no. Cioè, fatti salvi i poveri civili che non c'entrano nulla, sti gran c. dell'Ucraina. In particolare, se la conseguenza deve essere una guerra nucleare.



Si pensa a scenari futuri senza rendersi conto che - continuando così - non ci saranno scenari futuri.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beati voi in Italia.
> 
> Il governo tedesco continua ad agire in modo molto cauto e disonesto.
> Le case dei oligarchi al Tegernsee, le loro navi li e ad Amburgo per ora non vengono toccate. Cosi le sanzioni sono ridicole e fanno male piu al popolo che ai oligarchi.


Il governo tedesco è una delle principali cause di questa guerra. Grazie a Schoeder prima e alla hulona poi la Russia ha stretto i tentacoli all'Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sanzioniamo la Russia, ma Mosca la benzina costa 50 centesimi al litro. A Roma più di 2 euro.
> 
> Poi, continuiamo pure con la propaganda (parlo in generale).


Parlavo con un mio amico che gestisce un supermercato : energia elettrica di gennaio e febbraio pagata il triplo dello scorso anno.
Da 4000 a 12000 euro.
Cosi si fallisce eh.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sanzioniamo la Russia, ma Mosca la benzina costa 50 centesimi al litro. A Roma più di 2 euro.
> 
> Poi, continuiamo pure con la propaganda (parlo in generale).



Descrivi il motivo per il quale una guerra del genere sembrava abbastanza improbabile per tanta gente. 
Le nostre economie sono tutte ultraconnesse.

Da noi il prezzo per energia (ed altre cose) esplodera, dal altra parte la Russia non avra piu tanti beni tecnologici.
Per la gente comune la guerra é una situazione lose-lose da tutte le parti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia umilissima opinione. Se Putin non lo fermi ora, continuerà a avanzare. Al massimo sposti l'inevitabile di qualche anno.


Causare una guerra certa oggi per evitarne una (possibile ma affatto certa) domani. Personalmente non ha senso. Mia idea eh


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parlavo con un mio amico che gestisce un supermercato : energia elettrica di gennaio e febbraio pagata il triplo dello scorso anno.
> Da 4000 a 12000 euro.
> Cosi si fallisce eh.


Io la bolletta del gas di casa di nov dic (quindi prima della guerra) l ho pagata 850 euro. L'anno scorso 400


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Causare una guerra certa oggi per evitarne una (possibile ma affatto certa) domani. Personalmente non ha senso. Mia idea eh


Giusto.
Preferisco correre il rischio di una nuova guerra locale tra 5 anni piuttosto che subire una guerra mondiale ora.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io la bolletta del gas di casa di nov dic (quindi prima della guerra) l ho pagata 850 euro. L'anno scorso 400



Vedrai la prossima.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io la bolletta del gas di casa di nov dic (quindi prima della guerra) l ho pagata 850 euro. L'anno scorso 400


A me a casa la corrente di gen - feb non è ancora arrivata.
Mi è arrivato il gas , 700 euro.
Ma tu considera che esco di casa alle 7.30 , torno per pranzo per due ore e vi torno la sera fino al sabato.

Cioè, cosi diventa insostenibile.
Ho dei boschi di famiglia, per il prossimo anno mi organizzo col caminetto e la cucina a legna.
Non scherzo, ho il piano b.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedrai la prossima.


purtroppo basandomi sui consumi dell'anno scorso stimo almeno 1400 euro. Sono veramente in difficoltà.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2022)

Repubblica: Usa e Nato stanno valutando l'invio in Ucraina di armamenti "più sofisticati"

la notizia originale è data dal Washington Post


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E direi. L'Ucraina mica fa parte della Nato.



Continuare a mandare armi rende solo più difficili i negoziati.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CONFISCATO YACHT DELL'OLIGARCA MELNICHENKO NEL PORTO DI TRIESTE. VALORE STIMATO 530 MILIONI DI EURO


almeno spero utilizzino il ricavato per sostenere i nuovi migranti, gli italiani dimenticati da Dio non hanno più soldi
(ovviamente speranza fantascientifica la mia)


----------



## diavolo (12 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> almeno spero utilizzino il ricavato per sostenere i nuovi migranti, gli italiani dimenticati da Dio non hanno più soldi
> (ovviamente speranza fantascientifica la mia)


Mica li stanno vendendo all'asta.Per me rimarranno nei cantieri navali per qualche tempo poi un tribunale darà ragione ai legittimi proprietari e verranno sbloccati con tante scuse e probabilmente anche con un risarcimento economico che pagheremo noi.Idem per le ville e gli altri beni mobili.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno con un pò di cervello c'è, per fortuna. Peccato che gli altri, soprattutto i protagonisti, non ne abbiano.


Figurati se l’attore lo capisce. Si sarà fatto un pippotto e sarà ancora più esaltato…


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *
> 
> ...



Secondo me è un fattore positivo che a mediare con Putin sia il premier israeliano , visto i rapporti tra Washington e Tel Aviv . Significa forse che gli Usa vogliono una soluzione negoziale? Converrebbe sia a Zelinsky che a Putin. Ed eviterebbe un inutile spargimento di sangue in mezzo a questo dramma.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mica li stanno vendendo all'asta.Per me rimarranno nei cantieri navali per qualche tempo poi un tribunale darà ragione ai legittimi proprietari e verranno sbloccati con tante scuse e probabilmente anche con un risarcimento economico che pagheremo noi.Idem per le ville e gli altri beni mobili.


lo so ,sono solo operazioni per farsi belli con mamma Usa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un fattore positivo che a mediare con Putin sia il premier israeliano , visto i rapporti tra Washington e Tel Aviv . Significa forse che gli Usa vogliono una soluzione negoziale? Converrebbe sia a Zelinsky che a Putin. Ed eviterebbe un inutile spargimento di sangue in mezzo a questo dramma.



Sicuramente Bennet non si muove senza consenso USA.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mia umilissima opinione. Se Putin non lo fermi ora, continuerà a avanzare. Al massimo sposti l'inevitabile di qualche anno.


E dove avanza? A scapito di chi?
Con quali soldi? Con quale esercito? Usa le bombe atomiche?
Per me la storia se non lo fermi avanza, non regge. Attacca la nato? Si autodistrugge


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente c'è qualcuno che gli dice di continuare e che può farcela, e non è difficile capire chi vedendo gli aiuti che stanno arrivando
> Comunque Zelensky non è da solo, voi continuate a indicarlo come colpevole ma se l'esercito e il suo entourage non fossero d'accordo ci metterebbero 2 secondi a dimetterlo, evidentemente gli ucraini vogliono continuare questa guerra


Perché ovviamente c’è dietro qualcuno (usa-nato). Ma quanto durerà questo giochino per loro?


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E direi. L'Ucraina mica fa parte della Nato.


Questo molti ancora non l’hanno capito, compreso sleepy joe…


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E dove avanza? A scapito di chi?
> Con quali soldi? Con quale esercito? Usa le bombe atomiche?
> Per me la storia se non lo fermi avanza, non regge. Attacca la nato? Si autodistrugge


Ma non dovevi partire?
Purtroppo mi trovo d’accordo con te.


----------



## sunburn (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giusto.
> Preferisco correre il rischio di una nuova guerra locale tra 5 anni piuttosto che subire una guerra mondiale ora.


La mia sensazione è che siamo di fronte a un tentativo di ridisegnare gli equilibri geopolitici con uno scontro Cina-Russia VS USA.
In questo quadro, così come si dice che per motivi geopolitici l’Ucraina debba essere in qualche modo neutrale, così noi non possiamo non essere schierati. E per motivi storici, politici, economici e geopolitici noi siamo costretti a schierarci con gli USA, che non sono certo degli allegri compagnoni di bevute ai quali si possa dire di no senza conseguenze.
In altre parole, la mia sensazione(sempre da non addetto ai lavori)è che se ci fossimo astenuti dalle sanzioni alla Russia, avremmo subito altro tipo di ripercussioni da parte degli USA e, probabilmente, UE.
In tutto questo paghiamo decenni di politica interna totalmente inadeguata e inconsistente che ci ha ridotti a non avere voce in capitolo nelle questioni geopolitiche.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Bennet non si muove senza consenso USA.



La mia domanda era volutamente retorica perché era quello che auspicavo che facesse l' Europa in modo da riportare tutti alla ragione. Ma evidentemente con la UE è tempo perso
Speriamo che vada bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un fattore positivo che a mediare con Putin sia il premier israeliano , visto i rapporti tra Washington e Tel Aviv . Significa forse che gli Usa vogliono una soluzione negoziale? Converrebbe sia a Zelinsky che a Putin. Ed eviterebbe un inutile spargimento di sangue in mezzo a questo dramma.



Credo che Israele abbia solo gli occhi puntati sull'armamento atomico dell'Iran.

Della situazione Ucraina o europea penso non gli interessi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione è che siamo di fronte a un tentativo di ridisegnare gli equilibri geopolitici con uno scontro Cina-Russia VS USA.
> In questo quadro, così come si dice che per motivi geopolitici l’Ucraina debba essere in qualche modo neutrale, così noi non possiamo non essere schierati. E per motivi storici, politici, economici e geopolitici noi siamo costretti a schierarci con gli USA, che non sono certo degli allegri compagnoni di bevute ai quali si possa dire di no senza conseguenze.
> In altre parole, la mia sensazione(sempre da non addetto ai lavori)è che se ci fossimo astenuti dalle sanzioni alla Russia, avremmo subito altro tipo di ripercussioni da parte degli USA e, probabilmente, UE.
> In tutto questo paghiamo decenni di politica interna totalmente inadeguata e inconsistente che ci ha ridotti a non avere voce in capitolo nelle questioni geopolitiche.



Noi non abbiamo scelta. Non ci è concesso avere una politica estera autonoma.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo scelta. Non ci è concesso avere una politica estera autonoma.


Però la si pretende per la povera Ucraina 
Che coerenza


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che Israele abbia solo gli occhi puntati sull'armamento atomico dell'Iran.
> 
> Della situazione Ucraina o europea penso non gli interessi.



Toby, voglio credere che se Bennet si muove lo fa perché ha il disco verde da parte dell' amministrazione americana. Significa che c'è un tentativo americano di raggiungere una pace che possa interrompere questa guerra che potrebbe avere un' escalation. Qui potrebbero entrare in gioco anche altri attori facendo perdere il controllo della situazione.
E mi riferisco alla Polonia, piuttosto che le repubbliche baltiche o la Moldavia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2022)

Comunque vada per i prossimi decenni l'Ucraina sarà la nuova Siria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

*Russia: "Con le sanzioni a rischio la Stazione Spaziale Internazionale. Le operazioni delle navicelle russe saranno costrette a fermarsi. Il segmento russo serve a correggere l'orbita della stazione.
L'ISS pesa 500 tonnellate, potrebbe esserci il suo ammaraggio o atterraggio."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Russia: "Con le sanzioni a rischio la Stazione Spaziale Internazionale. Le operazioni delle navicelle russe saranno costrette a fermarsi. Il segmento russo serve a correggere l'orbita della stazione.
> L'ISS pesa 500 tonnellate, potrebbe esserci il suo ammaraggio o atterraggio."*



Lo dicevamo che dopo pandemie e guerre mancava solo l'attacco spaziale... di alieni o meteoriti....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che Israele abbia solo gli occhi puntati sull'armamento atomico dell'Iran.
> 
> Della situazione Ucraina o europea penso non gli interessi.



Israele come tutte le Nazioni cura i propri interessi ma sappiamo tutti che alle spalle hanno gli USA.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però la si pretende per la povera Ucraina
> Che coerenza



Alla fine dei conti noi siamo dei valletti USA. Gli USA vogliono altri valletti ad est.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Toby, voglio credere che se Bennet si muove lo fa perché ha il disco verde da parte dell' amministrazione americana. Significa che c'è un tentativo americano di raggiungere una pace che possa interrompere questa guerra che potrebbe avere un' escalation. Qui potrebbero entrare in gioco anche altri attori facendo perdere il controllo della situazione.
> E mi riferisco alla Polonia, piuttosto che le repubbliche baltiche o la Moldavia.



Sì concordo, i polacchi sono caldissimi e andrebbero tenuti strettamente sotto controllo.
E anche l'inglese mi sembra sia impaziente di fare qualche casino...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alla fine dei conti noi siamo dei valletti USA. Gli USA vogliono altri valletti ad est.


Mi pare lampante


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare lampante



Ma no, sei putiniano. Gli USA esportano democrazia


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no, sei putiniano. Gli USA esportano democrazia


Ah si scusa!
Mi chiama tovarisch vladimiro!


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

*Basta restate on topic *


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Mosca annuncia sanzioni contro l’occidente


----------



## Simo98 (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Mosca annuncia sanzioni contro l’occidente


Se bloccano l'export di gas e petrolio si colpiscono da soli, quindi che sanzioni avranno in mente?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se bloccano l'export di gas e petrolio si colpiscono da soli, quindi che sanzioni avranno in mente?



Lo scopriremo presto, temo.


----------



## Baba (12 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se bloccano l'export di gas e petrolio si colpiscono da soli, quindi che sanzioni avranno in mente?


Non credo proprio. Hanno un intero Oriente da rifornire.


----------



## Simo98 (12 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Hanno un intero Oriente da rifornire.


Si ma non puoi farlo in un quattro e quattr'otto, se le bloccano ora poi si ritrovano pieni di materia prima ma senza un euro in tasca


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> purtroppo basandomi sui consumi dell'anno scorso stimo almeno 1400 euro. Sono veramente in difficoltà.


Come caspio fa uno a vivere con aumenti del genere mi domando... Ti auguro di aver sbagliato i conti per eccesso


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (12 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Hanno un intero Oriente da rifornire.


Hanno firmato a Febbraio contratto di fornitura trentennale con la Cina...in pratica petrolio e gas, che mandavano in Europa, ora andranno a finire la`


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Hanno firmato a Febbraio contratto di fornitura trentennale con la Cina...in pratica petrolio e gas, che mandavano in Europa, ora andranno a finire la`


Li abbiamo proprio messi in ginocchio con ste sanzioni


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Come caspio fa uno a vivere con aumenti del genere mi domando... Ti auguro di aver sbagliato i conti per eccesso


Eh non lo so davvero, io tremila euro all'anno solo per il riscaldamento proprio non me li posso permettere, mi dovrò inventare qualcosa se le cose rimarranno così


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Hanno firmato a Febbraio contratto di fornitura trentennale con la Cina...in pratica petrolio e gas, che mandavano in Europa, ora andranno a finire la`



Ai Russi mancheranno i soldi dell' occidente, partnership con Pechino o no, e le sanzioni fanno male soprattutto l' aver escluso dallo Swift diverse banche con l' abbassamento del rating dei titoli di Stato. 
Credo anche che Putin abbia creato delle contromisure in questi anni.Vedremo come andrà a finire. La conseguenza peggiore di questa tragedia è di avere ulteriormente legato Russi e Cinesi in un fronte comune.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sanzioniamo la Russia, ma Mosca la benzina costa 50 centesimi al litro. A Roma più di 2 euro.
> 
> Poi, continuiamo pure con la propaganda (parlo in generale).


Quanto costa la benzina in Slovenia. Perché ieri ho sentito strane voci.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (12 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ai Russi mancheranno i soldi dell' occidente, partnership con Pechino o no, e le sanzioni fanno male soprattutto l' aver escluso dallo Swift diverse banche con l' abbassamento del rating dei titoli di Stato.
> Credo anche che Putin abbia creato delle contromisure in questi anni.Vedremo come andrà a finire. La conseguenza peggiore di questa tragedia è di avere ulteriormente legato Russi e Cinesi in un fronte comune.


Si, hai ragione. 
Si parlava anche, nei giorni scorsi della creazione di un sistema parallelo a quello Swift, tra Cina e Russia, ma sicuramente, se vero, non e` realizzabile schioccando le dita.
Non so fino a che punto sia un fronte comune o semplicemente la CIna che si sta mangiando tutto quello che puo`, approfittando della situazione.
A farne le spese siamo anche e soprattutto noi...


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E dove avanza? A scapito di chi?
> Con quali soldi? Con quale esercito? Usa le bombe atomiche?
> Per me la storia se non lo fermi avanza, non regge. Attacca la nato? Si autodistrugge


Attenzione a considerare Putin 
A) razionale di per sé
B) con informazioni affidabili (perché in un regime dove il tuo caro leader ti umilia o terrorizza in conferenza stampa, si finisce per dirgli solo quello che si vuole sentire dire). Piccolo difetto delle demokrature.
Persino a Trump i consiglieri gli dissero guarda che se fai questo finisce male.
Certi personaggi della storia ad un certo punto si sono autodistrutti.
Saddam, pedina dell'occidente. Un comodo figlio di androcchia che nel mio cinismo andava lasciato li. Senonché ad un certo punto sbroccò ed invase il Kuwait. Senza quella minchiata avrebbe potuto godersi la pensione dorata a Bagdad e nessuno lo avrebbe toccato fino a morte naturale.

l'Italia mussoliniana che corse dietro alla Germania? Ignoranza della potenza industriale americana? Cecità pura.


----------



## Controcorrente (12 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Li abbiamo proprio messi in ginocchio con ste sanzioni


La Russia è sostanzialmente fallita, se la Cina li salva li compra (non le materie prime, proprio loro) lo farà a prezzi si saldo. Li faranno sopravvivere (peggio dei cinesi ovviamente), nulla più.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Attenzione a considerare Putin
> A) razionale di per sé
> B) con informazioni affidabili (perché in un regime dove il tuo caro leader ti umilia o terrorizza in conferenza stampa, si finisce per dirgli solo quello che si vuole sentire dire). Piccolo difetto delle demokrature.
> Persino a Trump i consiglieri gli dissero guarda che se fai questo finisce male.
> ...


Ok, presumiamo che sia totalmente fuori di testa e non so fermo all’ucraina. Quale pensi sarebbe la reazione se attacca un paese nato/ue? Verrebbe distrutto. Oltre al fatto che palesemente non ha la forza di attaccare nessuno. Non lo faccio così pazzo


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In tutto questo paghiamo decenni di politica interna totalmente inadeguata e inconsistente che ci ha ridotti a non avere voce in capitolo nelle questioni geopolitiche.


Che credibilità può avere uno Stato che non vuole incrociare le banche dati e raccogliere le tasse che gli spettano?
Che credibilità può avere uno Stato con il decreto milleproproghe?
Che credibilità può avere uno Stato che scrive leggi e poi fa funzionare tutto in deroga alle leggi stesse?
Che credibilità può avere uno Stato con 55 milioni di cittadini iperindividualisti?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (12 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quanto costa la benzina in Slovenia. Perché ieri ho sentito strane voci.


ieri ho fatto benzina in Austria, 1.62


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CONFISCATO YACHT DELL'OLIGARCA MELNICHENKO NEL PORTO DI TRIESTE. VALORE STIMATO 530 MILIONI DI EURO


Ma sei sicuro della cifra ? Mezzo miliardo di Yacht ??


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> ieri ho fatto benzina in Austria, 1.62


Ho sentito Bertolino dire che in Slovenia costa ancora 1,20 ma non so se fosse vero. (Seguita da polemicuccia sulla quota terremoto del Belice e Campagna di Etiopia (aggressione)) che ancora compone il prezzo della benzina.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro della cifra ? Mezzo miliardo di Yacht ??


Cosi dicono i giornali


----------



## Milo (12 Marzo 2022)

Che poi confiscare i super yacht significa accaparrarsi le spese di “parcheggio” sul porto ed altro…

non so che torto gli fai sull’immediato


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cosi dicono i giornali


Visto visto :O , confermo 558milioni di dollari.

che spreco inutile di denaro, poteva sfamare 1 milione di persone per 1 anno.
Quando leggo queste cose vado fuori di testa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ho sentito Bertolino dire che in Slovenia costa ancora 1,20 ma non so se fosse vero. (Seguita da polemicuccia sulla quota terremoto del Belice e Campagna di Etiopia (aggressione)) che ancora compone il prezzo della benzina.


Cosa tra l altro smentita da anni ( addirittura quando Salveene la usó come scusa elettorale gli spiegarono che la suddivisione delle accise non esisteva più )


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

*ministro Cingolani:*
*
"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
*La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto visto :O , confermo 558milioni di dollari.
> 
> che spreco inutile di denaro, poteva sfamare 1 milione di persone per 1 anno.
> Quando leggo queste cose vado fuori di testa.



Con tutti quei soldi, oltre il 99% delle persone farebbe la stessa cosa, e non mi tirare fuori i filantropi.

Codesti discorsi li fanno solo i poveracci. Presenti esclusi.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Cingolani:*
> 
> *"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
> *La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


E allora fate qualcosa babbei


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi:*

*"Non siamo in economia di guerra ma ci prepariamo"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con tutti quei soldi, oltre il 99% delle persone farebbe la stessa cosa, e non mi tirare fuori i filantropi.
> 
> Codesti discorsi li fanno solo i poveracci. Presenti esclusi.


Ovviamente è come dici tu, la mia era una valutazione utopica


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi:
> 
> "Non siamo in economia di guerra ma ci prepariamo"*



il governo delle emergenze o meglio delle disgrazie, sotto con quella di guerra ora

aspetto Mattarella che dica "Non possiamo permetterci di votare per le tensioni internazionali"

ovviamente c'è l'evergreen "In questo momento non devono esserci tensioni nel governo", quindi improvvisamente tutte le scadenze e le faccende calde si raffreddano


hip hip nuova normalità


----------



## Simo98 (12 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con tutti quei soldi, oltre il 99% delle persone farebbe la stessa cosa, e non mi tirare fuori i filantropi.
> 
> Codesti discorsi li fanno solo i poveracci. Presenti esclusi.


Purtroppo è così, è la mente umana 
Non a caso tutte le società tendono ad evolversi in modo capitalista, nel passato e ai nostri tempi


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi:
> 
> "Non siamo in economia di guerra ma ci prepariamo"*


Si ma ritagliando questa frase si intende un tono opposto a quello delle sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ritagliando questa frase si intende un tono opposto a quello delle sue dichiarazioni.


è il titolo di Ansa sulla prima pagina...

il discorso già l'ho riportato ieri per esteso


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente è come dici tu, la mia era una valutazione utopica



Non era una critica infatti, non ho detto niente di ché. Purtroppo è così.


----------



## Sam (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *
> 
> ...


Io l’avevo detto e ridetto: l’Ucraina andava smilitarizzata e resa neutrale in Costituzione, con vigilanza di una commissione internazionale sul rispetto di tale neutralità.
Solo così avresti risolto la situazione, perché avresti da un lato messo Mosca di fronte al fatto compiuto di non avere più giustificazioni in merito per eventuali aggressioni future.
E dall’altro avresti mandato un segnale a Washington di smetterla di rompere le scatole nell’est europa.

Andava creata una zona neutrale. Una zona cuscinetto tra le sfere d’influenza.

Quello che invece vi ritroverete adesso è un’Ucraina occupata e forzatamente schierata, e due blocchi oramai in contrapposizione

Le sanzioni servono a meno di zero. Non sono mai servite a niente.
Non servirono a noi nel ‘36, e non servirono alla Russia qualche anno fa con la questione Crimea.

Non si impara mai…


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è il titolo di Ansa sulla prima pagina...
> 
> il discorso già l'ho riportato ieri per esteso


Non era una critica a te sia chiaro, è solo che estrapola dal contesto sembra una cosa completamente diversa


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Cingolani:*
> 
> *"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
> *La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


ne avevamo discusso qualche giorno fa, il presentimento che ci stiano fregando è altissimo. Che poi il caro energia c'è da tempo


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

*Von der Leyen:*
*
"A metà maggio faremo delle proposte per scadenzare la nostra indipendenza da gas, petrolio e carbone russo entro il 2027*
*A metà maggio la Commissione presenterà delle opzioni per ottimizzare il programma del mercato europeo dell'energia e sostenere maggiormente la transizione verde"*


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

da notare l'equilibrismo che c'è sul tema perchè non possono dire di andare sui fossili nostrani o sul nucleare civile per non indignare i Verdi e i progressisti
allora devono dire rinnovabili sempre, senza spiegare però come in pochi mesi si possa fare
la Norvegia ha impiegato lustri interi
non pensano a tutti gli imprenditori che devono fare investimenti e con questi messaggi aleatori desistono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"A metà maggio faremo delle proposte per scadenzare la nostra indipendenza da gas, petrolio e carbone russo entro il 2027*
> *A metà maggio la Commissione presenterà delle opzioni per ottimizzare il programma del mercato europeo dell'energia e sostenere maggiormente la transizione verde"*



Sborrano quando parlano di transizione verde.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"A metà maggio faremo delle proposte per scadenzare la nostra indipendenza da gas, petrolio e carbone russo entro il 2027*
> *A metà maggio la Commissione presenterà delle opzioni per ottimizzare il programma del mercato europeo dell'energia e sostenere maggiormente la transizione verde"*


Ma perchè? Perchè non lo possono decidere gli stati membri o meglio ancora i loro cittadini? Fanno tutto loro?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"A metà maggio faremo delle proposte per scadenzare la nostra indipendenza da gas, petrolio e carbone russo entro il 2027*
> *A metà maggio la Commissione presenterà delle opzioni per ottimizzare il programma del mercato europeo dell'energia e sostenere maggiormente la transizione verde"*



Finché ci affideremo ai deliri di questa ex-baldracca tetesca, la vedo dura arrivare al 2027.

Se invece di costruire le centrali nucleari per gli altri le facevamo per noi, non ci troveremmo sempre più al largo in questo oceano di melma.


----------



## Devil man (12 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè? Perchè non lo possono decidere gli stati membri o meglio ancora i loro cittadini? Fanno tutto loro?


L'Europa è una monarchia... ci hanno fregato alla grande... è tutto già organizzato il popolo non conta più niente.... i governi sono in realtà delle facciate chi governa sono in realtà altri..


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *
> 
> ...


Ho letto che sono a 25 km da Kiev.. che arrivino in centro città mi pare difficile


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sborrano quando parlano di transizione verde.


il collega dem di Cingolani è d'accordo


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Cingolani:*
> 
> *"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
> *La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


Alleluja!
I gestori scioperano perché temono di finire appesi?


----------



## Sam (12 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'Europa è una monarchia... ci hanno fregato alla grande... è tutto già organizzato il popolo non conta più niente.... i governi sono in realtà delle facciate chi governa sono in realtà altri..


Non è una monarchia.
Il termine esatto è plutocrazia.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il collega dem di Cingolani è d'accordo



Belle scarpe. Almeno ha classe.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Belle scarpe. Almeno ha classe.



A me fa vomitare


----------



## Sam (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Cingolani:*
> 
> *"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
> *La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


La colossale truffa è stata la privatizzazione liberalizzazione dei settori di approvvigionamento energetico, trasformando settori strategici di Stato, che dovevano essere controllati direttamente per il bene nazionale, in industrie private con interessi del tutto scollegati da quelli del paese in cui operano legalmente.

Ma l’importante è far finta di nulla, e meravigliarsi che succedano certe cose, stile Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'Europa è una monarchia... ci hanno fregato alla grande... è tutto già organizzato il popolo non conta più niente.... i governi sono in realtà delle facciate chi governa sono in realtà altri..


Ti manca l'ultima tessera del puzzle.
Noi non esistiamo. Siamo creature biomeccaniche con instillata una coscienza artificiale e ricordi di un passato che non c'è mai stato.
Fra poco passa un cacciatore di replicanti a "ritirarci". 
Non fa male.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato sul sito del Corrie della Sera la Russia considera chi trasporta armi un legittimo bersaglio.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Cingolani:*
> 
> *"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
> *La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


....e chi comanda non è in grado di farvi fronte. Viene da chiedersi: ma CHI comanda veramente?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Continua l'accerchiamento dei russi nei confronti dell'Ucraina. L'esercito nemico è praticamente arrivato a Kiev. Nella notte forti bombardamenti e le sirene hanno suonato più riprese in città. Nelle zone del centro spari e granate.
> 
> *Jerusalem Post: Bennet ha raccomandato a Zelensky di arrendersi e di accettare l'offerta di Putin. Il presidente Ucraino però ha rifiutato il consiglio. *
> 
> ...


Comunque Putin che testa di Mignotta ragazzi con la sua perla di queste tre settimane

- Rotto l'equilibiri mondiali che garantivano "tranquillità"
- Fatto perdere il lavoro a molti russi e molti perderanno il lavoro
- Il paese non fallirà sicuramente, non è fallita la Grecia mica può fallire la Russia. Ma di fatto ha dato una segata niente male all'economia russa
- 5 mln di profughi dall'Ucraina e chissà se mai torneranno poi
- Inflazione a gogo su cibo, carburante, energia..
- Adesso i governi dovranno investire in modo massiccio sulla difesa "in nome della tua libertà".. inutile dire che sarà un effetto boomerang su tutti aumento tassi tagli sulla sanità (che bello) tagli qui e li. Senza contare i soldi sulle fonte rinnovabili che dovremmo sborsarne di più.

Possiamo parlarne quanto vogliamo, oh zio Putin ed il suo clan hanno fatto un bella pizza a che scopo poi??? Un motivo valido? Nessuno ah no "guardatecheoravifacciovederechehopisselloduro"

Maledettoo!!!!


----------



## Andris (12 Marzo 2022)

*la centrale atomica di Zaporizhzhia, la più grande in Europa, da ora in poi risponde ai protocolli dell'ente nazionale russo Rosatom non più a quello ucraino come riporta il capo stesso.
Mosca avrebbe già inviato 11 ingegneri*


----------



## mabadi (12 Marzo 2022)

intanto preparativi di guerra a Taiwan. Tutto come previsto.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Finché ci affideremo ai deliri di questa ex-baldracca tetesca, la vedo dura arrivare al 2027.
> 
> Se invece di costruire le centrali nucleari per gli altri le facevamo per noi, non ci troveremmo sempre più al largo in questo oceano di melma.


Siamo un popolo emotivo.
Non ci fidiamo di noi stessi e dello Stato.
Abbiamo le eco mafie
Sono state fatte scelte referendarie.
Io ti posso dire che l'ente incaricato dello smantellamento (decommissioning) non brilla per efficienza e assorbe parecchi denari.
In Italia tutti gli aeroporti sono costruiti in deroga alle normative.
Se cominci a derogare sulle normative quando costruisci una centrale atomica...
Poi coi clienti tedeschi chiedo sempre di Flamanville. Rispondono con smorfia disgustata e dicono che si sono tirati fuori sia per decisioni politiche avventate, ma anche perché era un pozzo senza fondo e tempi da calende greche.
Non credo poi che sia una notizia il fatto che nelle aziende di forgiatura dei componenti meccanici gli italiani non ci vogliano più lavorare.
Vedi tu come siamo messi...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la centrale atomica di Zaporizhzhia, la più grande in Europa, da ora in poi risponde ai protocolli dell'ente nazionale russo Rosatom non più a quello ucraino come riporta il capo stesso.
> Mosca avrebbe già inviato 11 ingegneri*


----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo anche prendere tempo ora potrebbe essere una soluzione per evitare l'irreparabile.


Io più che pensare al futuro penso al messaggio mandato al mondo intero :
Ovvero che non ci sono più regole. Il più forte può distruggere il vicino più debole senza che ci siano ripercussioni.
Domani la Germania va in Svizzera, la Francia annienta l'Italia... Ah no, noi siamo civilizzati e queste cose non le faremo (più).
Diciamo allora che la Russia ricrea l'URSS. La Cina si prende Taiwan e Giappone, L'india fa quello che li pare, l'Iran si prende il Koweït e annienta Israele, la Turchia uccide da una parte a l'altra.
Tutto diventa lecito.

La mossa di Putin e il non intervento occidentale sta per scatenare un nuovo far west. Mondiale.

Spero che stia sbagliando completamente e che abbiate ragione voi.
Lo spero di cuore. Perché se ho ragione io, la gente morirà comunque di fame e con bombe che piovono sulla testa.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Marzo 2022)

Avete visto il video pubblicato dall'Ucraina per chiedere nuovamente la nofly zone? Praticamente hanno ricostruito un bombardamento a Parigi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Avete visto il video pubblicato dall'Ucraina per chiedere nuovamente la nofly zone? Praticamente hanno ricostruito un bombardamento a Parigi.



No, dove vederlo?

Edit: trovato e visto ora. Di pessimo gusto.
@hakaishin veditelo se puoi.


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> *
> "A metà maggio faremo delle proposte per scadenzare la nostra indipendenza da gas, petrolio e carbone russo entro il 2027*
> *A metà maggio la Commissione presenterà delle opzioni per ottimizzare il programma del mercato europeo dell'energia e sostenere maggiormente la transizione verde"*


Nel frattempo fino a Maggio benzina a 2.2 e riscaldamento over1000 in bolletta. Però che le sanzioni ce le stavamo autoinfliggendo l ho scritto un mese fa, e lo so io come lo sa Draghi e tutto il parlamento europeo. Fatevi due domande


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la centrale atomica di Zaporizhzhia, la più grande in Europa, da ora in poi risponde ai protocolli dell'ente nazionale russo Rosatom non più a quello ucraino come riporta il capo stesso.
> Mosca avrebbe già inviato 11 ingegneri*


Strano, pensavo le bombardassero con conseguenti radiazioni in Russia!


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, dove vederlo?
> 
> Edit: trovato e visto ora. Di pessimo gusto.


Sempre più ridicoli. L’attore non si ferma con la pubblicità


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Strano, pensavo le bombardassero con conseguenti radiazioni in Russia!


Beh lo ha detto Zelensky, deve essere vero. Lui non mente mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

*Esperto di meccanica celeste Mc Dowell:
"La stazione spaziale internazionale per i prossimi tre mesi non può cadere sulla terra.
I russi hanno regolato l'orbita l'11 marzo. La prossima regolazione è tra tre mesi."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Esperto di meccanica celeste Mc Dowell:
> "La stazione spaziale internazionale per i prossimi tre mesi non può cadere sulla terra.
> I russi hanno regolato l'orbita l'11 marzo. La prossima regolazione è tra tre mesi."*



Questo tizio è uguale allo scienziato pazzo dell'area 51 di Independence Day


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la centrale atomica di Zaporizhzhia, la più grande in Europa, da ora in poi risponde ai protocolli dell'ente nazionale russo Rosatom non più a quello ucraino come riporta il capo stesso.
> Mosca avrebbe già inviato 11 ingegneri*



"La bombardano, adesso esplode tutta l'Europahhh !!!"

Riflettere, prima di cercare i likes.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> intanto preparativi di guerra a Taiwan. Tutto come previsto.


cioè? che è successo?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre più ridicoli. L’attore non si ferma con la pubblicità



Povero popolo ucraino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Avete visto il video pubblicato dall'Ucraina per chiedere nuovamente la nofly zone? Praticamente hanno ricostruito un bombardamento a Parigi.



Puro terrorismo mediatico e da social.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Esperto di meccanica celeste Mc Dowell:
> "La stazione spaziale internazionale per i prossimi tre mesi non può cadere sulla terra.
> I russi hanno regolato l'orbita l'11 marzo. La prossima regolazione è tra tre mesi."*


per i prossimi tre mesi 
Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensa Gretina della monnezza spaziale


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "La bombardano, adesso esplode tutta l'Europahhh !!!"
> 
> Riflettere, prima di cercare i likes.


Si ma Gabri dai..i poveri onesti Ucraini possono mai mentire? Zelensky è come Gesù, non dice mai bugie….


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo tizio è uguale allo scienziato pazzo dell'area 51 di Independence Day


Ahahahahhahahahahhaha

Ma dove li prendono sti tizi?!?


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"A metà maggio faremo delle proposte per scadenzare la nostra indipendenza da gas, petrolio e carbone russo entro il 2027*
> *A metà maggio la Commissione presenterà delle opzioni per ottimizzare il programma del mercato europeo dell'energia e sostenere maggiormente la transizione verde"*


Incredibile quello che sta succedendo.
Stanno dicendo che, comunque vada, con la Russia hanno chiuso, non vogliono averci più a che fare. Il che sembra davvero pazzesco considerando che non siamo più negli anni '40 ma in un mondo totalmente interconnesso.

Per certi versi suona strana la VELOCITA' con cui addirittura hanno GIA' deciso "ok basta Russia, facciamo così e così". Parliamo di un cambio epocale e radicale dell'aspetto energetico, cambio deciso in pochi giorni, praticamente nel giro di alcune ore dopo l'invasione russa dell'ucraina. Evidentemente era tutto deciso da molto molto tempo, ma noi non sapevamo ancora nulla


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che sta succedendo.
> Stanno dicendo che, comunque vada, con la Russia hanno chiuso, non vogliono averci più a che fare. Il che sembra davvero pazzesco considerando che non siamo più negli anni '40 ma in un mondo totalmente interconnesso.
> 
> Per certi versi suona strana la VELOCITA' con cui addirittura hanno GIA' deciso "ok basta Russia, facciamo così e così". Parliamo di un cambio epocale e radicale dell'aspetto energetico, cambio deciso in pochi giorni, praticamente nel giro di alcune ore dopo l'invasione russa dell'ucraina. Evidentemente era tutto deciso da molto molto tempo, ma noi non sapevamo ancora nulla


Comincio a pensare che paradossalmente questa mossa di Putin abbia favorito tante cose in Occidente e generato possibili nuovi interessi. A pensar male…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che sta succedendo.
> Stanno dicendo che, comunque vada, con la Russia hanno chiuso, non vogliono averci più a che fare. Il che sembra davvero pazzesco considerando che non siamo più negli anni '40 ma in un mondo totalmente interconnesso.
> 
> *Per certi versi suona strana la VELOCITA' con cui addirittura hanno GIA' deciso "ok basta Russia, facciamo così e così". Parliamo di un cambio epocale e radicale dell'aspetto energetico, cambio deciso in pochi giorni, praticamente nel giro di alcune ore dopo l'invasione russa dell'ucraina*.* Evidentemente era tutto deciso da molto molto tempo, ma noi non sapevamo ancora nulla*



Del resto basta avere un cervello proprio e ragionarci su due minuti... indipendentemente dalla crudeltà di Putin, l'ingiustizia della guerra etc etc, tutte cose vere ma ovvie.


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che sta succedendo.
> Stanno dicendo che, comunque vada, con la Russia hanno chiuso, non vogliono averci più a che fare. Il che sembra davvero pazzesco considerando che non siamo più negli anni '40 ma in un mondo totalmente interconnesso.
> 
> Per certi versi suona strana la VELOCITA' con cui addirittura hanno GIA' deciso "ok basta Russia, facciamo così e così". Parliamo di un cambio epocale e radicale dell'aspetto energetico, cambio deciso in pochi giorni, praticamente nel giro di alcune ore dopo l'invasione russa dell'ucraina. Evidentemente era tutto deciso da molto molto tempo, ma noi non sapevamo ancora nulla


No, figurati. La colpa è solo di Putin come dice Rai 1.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahhaha
> 
> Ma dove li prendono sti tizi?!?



Il fatto che un esperto di meccanica astrale si metta una maglietta con su disegnata la volta celeste basta da solo a stabilire che ci capisce il giusto.


----------



## Milo (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> No, figurati. La colpa è solo di Putin come dice Rai 1.



ti riferisci alla nato o all’ucraina?


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che sta succedendo.
> Stanno dicendo che, comunque vada, con la Russia hanno chiuso, non vogliono averci più a che fare. Il che sembra davvero pazzesco considerando che non siamo più negli anni '40 ma in un mondo totalmente interconnesso.
> 
> Per certi versi suona strana la VELOCITA' con cui addirittura hanno GIA' deciso "ok basta Russia, facciamo così e così". Parliamo di un cambio epocale e radicale dell'aspetto energetico, cambio deciso in pochi giorni, praticamente nel giro di alcune ore dopo l'invasione russa dell'ucraina. Evidentemente era tutto deciso da molto molto tempo, ma noi non sapevamo ancora nulla


Esatto. Ed ora carburanti ed energia costeranno il 50/100/200% per anni ed anni. Credete sarà una roba temporanea gas e benzina ?


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

ABRAMOVIC SQUALIFICATO DA PRESIDENTE DEL CHELSEA


----------



## gabri65 (12 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma Gabri dai..i poveri onesti Ucraini possono mai mentire? Zelensky è come Gesù, non dice mai bugie….



Partita come una guerra, finirà come una sceneggiata napoletana.

Vediamo se riusciamo a sghignazzare quando arriveranno le batoste, che quelle attuali sono solo l'antipasto.


----------



## Gamma (12 Marzo 2022)

In questa situazione non ci sono buoni.
La Nato(e gli USA in particolare) hanno la grande colpa di aver disatteso gli accordi di Minsk, la Russia(a livello di governo) ha la grandissima colpa di aver fatto valere le proprie ragioni con la violenza in Ucraina, mentre Zelensky ha la grande colpa di aver gestito una situazione così complicata in maniera fin troppo superficiale, forse sopravvalutando quello che secondo lui sarebbe stato l'aiuto da parte della Nato.

Gli unici che non meritano tutto questo sono, come sempre, i poveri civili, sia quelli costretti a lottare in Ucraina, sia quelli che indirettamente subiscono gli effetti dannosi della guerra(anche a livello psicologico, oltre che economico-sociale), in tutto il mondo.

La cosa migliore per tutti sarebbe sedersi a tavolino(Zelensky, Putin, Nato), riconoscere l'indipendenza del Donbass(che non è stato trattato in maniera così onesta e leale dall'Ucraina negli ultimi anni, come sappiamo) e mettere nero su bianco un armistizio sulla base di condizioni che possano star bene anche a Putin. Oltre al già citato Donbass, una condizione potrebbe essere il mettere nero su bianco che l'Ucraina non entri nella Nato e nell'UE.
Un'altra condizione potrebbe e dovrebbe essere quella di ridurre le sanzioni verso la Russia, perché isolare l'economia russa significa, indirettamente, mettere in ginocchio l'economia di molti altri paesi che importano l'energia(e non solo) in maniera prioritaria proprio dalla Russia.

Tutto questo farebbe uscire Putin come vincitore? Sì e non è giusto perché la violenza va sempre condannata, ma pazienza, in situazioni come queste vanno trovati dei compromessi, soprattutto quando in gioco ci sono gli interessi di miliardi di persone(neanche milioni).

Prolungare la guerra significherebbe vedere più morti in Ucraina, vedere più sofferenza e giungere allo stesso risultato che si avrebbe con un armistizio, in un clima ancora più teso però.

La priorità è interrompere la guerra ed entrare DAVVERO in trattativa, senza far emergere un ego ingiustificatamente alto e rifiutare determinate proposte, perché gli interessi in ballo non riguardano solo la vita degli ucraini, sia chiaro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Cingolani:*
> 
> *"Stiamo assistendo ad un aumento del prezzo dei carburanti ingiustificato, non esiste motivazione tecnica di questi rialzi.*
> *La crescita non è correlata alla realtà dei fatti è una spirale speculativa, su cui guadagnano in pochi, una colossale truffa a spese delle imprese e dei cittadini".*


Ve l’ho detto ieri ragazzi, lavoro nel settore e quello che sta accadendo è folle. Con la scusa della guerra stanno mettendo le mani in tasca ai consumatori…atteggiamento ignobile, luridi vermi. Ma le sigle che dovrebbero tutelare i consumatori tutte zitte??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Quel video pro no fly zone messo in giro dal governo ucraino, con il bombardamento di Parigi, mi ha fatto salire davvero il crimine, al pari delle provocazioni di Putin.
E il bello è che questo è l'ESATTO scenario che ci sarebbe con la no fly zone, non è lo scenario da impedire come affermano.

Siamo a livelli bassissimi di terrorismo mediatico, come l'ISIS che diffondeva in giro scene del colosseo bruciato.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quel video pro no fly zone messo in giro dal governo ucraino, con il bombardamento di Parigi, mi ha fatto salire davvero il crimine, al pari delle provocazioni di Putin.
> 
> Siamo a livelli bassissimi di terrorismo mediatico, come l'ISIS che diffondeva in giro scene del colosseo bruciato.


l'unica cosa concreta fatta dallo sceneggiatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

La difesa e resistenza ucraina è assolutamente legittima, ma non hanno proprio un nuovo leader, anche dello stesso partito e movimento, da sostituire a questo tizio?
Ha perso completamente il controllo, come Putin, sebbene in un altro modo.


----------



## Baba (12 Marzo 2022)

Chissà così si dirà tra 100 anni nelle scuole quando si parlerà delle cause di questa guerra.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Chissà così si dirà tra 100 anni nelle scuole quando si parlerà delle cause di questa guerra.


grazie alla cancel culture non se ne parlerà proprio


----------



## Riccardo88 (12 Marzo 2022)

Più passa il tempo e più penso che la soluzione diplomatica sia l'unica via d'uscita. Che si mettano tutti attorno ad un tavolo, cinesi, russi, europei, americani, UCRAINI ed evitino un massacro di proporzioni gigantesche. 
Il conflitto militare durerebbe anni includendo guerriglia, nelle aree centrali dell'Ucraina non affette dal conflitto sempre più persone si stanno arruolando, ricevendo armi, addestramento, scavando trincee e preparando blocchi. Quasi un quinto della popolazione di alcune città è impegnata, o verrà addestrata, come unità di difesa territoriale o di supporto alla difesa territoriale. Suocero che invece di preparare le valigie sta a preparare molotovs. Palle quadrate, ma follia che ci fa dormire 3 ore a notte se va bene. La gente è al limite e temo per la loro salute mentale oltre che fisica. Chiunque può andare in armeria con passaporto e ricevere pistola/fucile e munizioni. Problema di sicurezza che persisterà anche dopo la guerra.
2 piccoli convogli russi sono passati vicino a Krivoy Rog qualche giorno fa, si vedevano video di soldati, milizie, e perfino cacciatori locali al loro inseguimento.
Molta gente di lì preferirebbe morire combattendo piuttosto che passare sotto i russi. Altri semplicemente dicono che se avverrà, venderanno tutti i loro beni e si muoveranno all'estero. 
Sta a noi in Europa aiutare diplomaticamente, dargli un po' di ragione in testa, trovare una soluzione buona per entrambe le parti. Che rimuovano le sanzioni ai russi e facciano una sorta di trattato con forze ONU in zona a presidiare per avere pace.
Il donbass e la Crimea glieli avrebbero dati da tempo, il problema è che loro sono sicuri che dopo Donbass e Crimea gli obiettivi saranno Karkhov, Mariupol, Odessa.. e questo non lo accetteranno mai.
Kiev non cadrà militarmente, ma di fame quando arriveranno a circondarla. Non in tempi brevi.
Che Dio gliela mandi buona.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

ZELENSKY: 1300 SOLDATI UKRAINI HANNO PERSO LA. VITA DALL'INIZIO DELLA GUERRA


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Marzo 2022)

*Ci sono mappe aggiornate della situazione?*


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ZELENSKY: 1300 SOLDATI UKRAINI HANNO PERSO LA. VITA DALL'INIZIO DELLA GUERRA



I russi diranno di averne persi 500.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *Ci sono mappe aggiornate della situazione?*


SuL sito understandingwar ci sono i report più dettagliati


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I russi diranno di averne persi 500.


le stime parlano di 8-9000 morti


----------



## kekkopot (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Puro terrorismo mediatico e da social.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, dove vederlo?
> 
> Edit: trovato e visto ora. Di pessimo gusto.
> @hakaishin veditelo se puoi.


Esatto: uno schifo. Non sanno più che pesci prendere gli Ucraini e non si rassegnano al fatto che non verrà mai istituita una nofly zone.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ed ora carburanti ed energia costeranno il 50/100/200% per anni ed anni. Credete sarà una roba temporanea gas e benzina ?


La cosa incredibile è che la maggior parte degli italioti medi che si vedono sui social ci scherzano su sta roba. Non capiscono quanto sia grave la situazione.
Invece che protestare il green pass (con le sacrosante ragioni eh) si dovrebbe far fronte comune su questi cambiamenti che potenzialmente potrebbero portare ad una crescita della povertà in Italia non irrilevante


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non sanno più che pesci prendere gli Ucraini e non si rassegnano al fatto che non verrà mai istituita una nofly zone.



Zelensky la pretende fregandosene delle conseguenze.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> le stime parlano di 8-9000 morti



La verità la sanno solo loro.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Partita come una guerra, finirà come una sceneggiata napoletana.
> 
> Vediamo se riusciamo a sghignazzare quando arriveranno le batoste, che quelle attuali sono solo l'antipasto.


Riusciremo a leggerne di cotte e di crude…


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che la maggior parte degli italioti medi che si vedono sui social ci scherzano su sta roba. Non capiscono quanto sia grave la situazione.
> Invece che protestare il green pass (con le sacrosante ragioni eh) si dovrebbe far fronte comune su questi cambiamenti che potenzialmente potrebbero portare ad una crescita della povertà in Italia non irrilevante


Cosa c'entra?
Se ci sono due cose brutte vanno combattute entrambe, non solo quella peggiore.
Oltretutto il GP dipende solo da noi (=Italia), mentre sulla guerra e la crisi energetica dipende principalmente da fattori esterni.

Quello che vedo io è che molte persone non vedono i problemi fino a che non vengono toccate personalmente.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quel video pro no fly zone messo in giro dal governo ucraino, con il bombardamento di Parigi, mi ha fatto salire davvero il crimine, al pari delle provocazioni di Putin.
> E il bello è che questo è l'ESATTO scenario che ci sarebbe con la no fly zone, non è lo scenario da impedire come affermano.
> 
> Siamo a livelli bassissimi di terrorismo mediatico, come l'ISIS che diffondeva in giro scene del colosseo bruciato.


Oggi l’attore è la sua corte dei miracoli si sono superati. Disgustosi


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La verità la sanno solo loro.


Se invece vuoi un aggiornamento sui veicoli distrutti o abbandonati da ambo le parti in guerra, vai sul canale twitter Oryx. E' indipendente e lista solo mezzi che hanno una conferma tramite foto o video. Attualmente la Russia ha perso oltre 1100 veicoli


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Comunque siamo in fase di stallo prima della probabile tempesta.

Come già scritto, speriamo si sbrighino e che questa storia finisca presto.


----------



## Shmuk (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> le stime parlano di 8-9000 morti



Fino ad un paio di giorni fa, le stime del Pentagono erano 2k-4k.


----------



## Raryof (12 Marzo 2022)

IMO l'Europa per come è messa e per come è stata concepita è una sciagura, cioè qui c'è il centro della ricchezza mondiale, ci sono i paesi dove è nata la cività e dove è nato tutto, essa ormai è diventata una organizzazione finanziaria che si occupa di assistenzialismo controllante e cronico, basa la propria finta crescita su emergenze artificiali, catastrofi e aiuti, importa clandestini, africani, ha perso competitività da tantissimi anni e pur essendo il centro del mondo è il cagnolino della NATO, addirittura è arrivata al punto di mettersi contro i propri interessi per portare allo scontro con la Russia e favorendo Usa e Cina (entrambi molto più lontani dei vicini di casa russi), l'Europa non investe sugli europei e soccombe, semplicemente, a tutto ciò che viene perpetrato e che danneggia quasi solamente noi, che viviamo o meglio vivevamo "ancora" nella tranquillità del nostro benessere ma che stiamo venendo usati per finanziare altri scopi che vanno contro i nostri interessi, scopi che però non ci vengono detti e ci vengono imposti in via emergenziale e tirannica (ad esempio chi ha deciso di dover andare in guerra, il popolo? non mi sembra).
L'Europa è destinata a diventare il cimitero/latrina mondiale, qui ci saranno solo ricchi e la vita costerà tantissimo, aumenterà sempre di più, addirittura abbiamo creato una moneta che dal momento che è entrata in circolazione ha fatto raddoppiare i prezzi, questo perché dovevamo rientrare in un meccanismo capitalista in cui se fai qualcosa di sbagliato verso di te non può essere così sbagliato perché è fatto assieme ad altri o per compiacere altri.
E' un gioco a perdere, invece di essere protetti siamo vittime degli accadimenti, invece di essere più forti siamo più deboli, siamo meno sovrani, coordinati quasi, questo organo esiste perché deve andare avanti così l'Europa, non può tornare competitiva, non può diventare sovrana (e quindi paesi distaccati che ragionano con lucida coscienza in base ai propri interessi), paesi che usano una moneta troppo forte non rendono, non migliorano la propria produttività ma devono convivere con un costo della vita sempre più alto, paesi cosiddetti frugali hanno o hanno avuto grandi vantaggi ma anche loro faranno tanto debito, costruiranno ricchezza nell'immediato ma poi dovranno pagarla cara più avanti, quando il debito e le necessità diventeranno sempre maggiori. Una Grecia nell'€ cosa c'entra? paesi che falliscono e vengono lasciati fallire cosa c'entrano con una moneta unica nata sbagliata? fare guerre per sobbarcarsi costi in più è giusto in pandemia? solo per splendere davanti al mondo? fare i puri di cuore?
Ma dove finirà questa UE? no perché secondo me sta scoppiando abbastanza dall'interno e tutto ciò che di sbagliato vediamo oggi saranno problemi per i cittadini europei che si dovranno abituare a pandemie, guerre e vita molto più costosa, questo perché ce lo chiede l'Europa, questo perché ormai la presa in giro è sotto gli occhi di tutti ma se c'è emergenza passa sempre tutto in secondo piano, qualcuno sta lavorando per noi ma in realtà no, stanno lavorando per distruggere chi ha una attività in proprio, anche famigliare, perché non può esistere un piccolo proprietario in un mondo coordinato da istituzioni che favoriscono il ricco e uccidono il povero, chi sta in mezzo o viene istituzionalizzato o deve perdere il lavoro, lavoro che costerà tantissimo, lo avete visto, mantenersi il lavoro soprattutto, piccole attività, piccole cose, molto italiane, chi è che si abituerà ad essere schiavo o ad una vita grama? beh li vedete che arrivano da tempo, clandestini neri, profughi ucraini, gente abituata a guerre o fame, sarà più semplice per loro, per tutto il resto ci sono i corridoi umanitari del perbenismo piddino, il vero cancro di questo paese.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2022)

Intanto i russi stanno tutti scappando via in massa..
Che disastri che ha combinato il loro padrino comunque pure il proprio paese ha messo in ginocchio


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto i russi stanno tutti scappando via in massa..
> Che disastri che ha combinato il loro padrino comunque pure il proprio paese ha messo in ginocchio


leggo che migliaia di russi stanno scappando in Georgia LOL


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> leggo che migliaia di russi stanno scappando in Georgia LOL


Anche in Finlandia oppure molti moltissimi sfruttano il ponte Serbia per poi andare in Franca ed Italia dalla Serbia che non c'è il visto se non erro


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> leggo che migliaia di russi stanno scappando in Georgia LOL



Mi sa che Putin occuperà pure la Georgia.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto i russi stanno tutti scappando via in massa..
> Che disastri che ha combinato il loro padrino comunque pure il proprio paese ha messo in ginocchio


Scopriremo presto quale sia il piano.

Qualcuno crede che il problema siano Zelensky e il DonBass, io dubito assai.

Io resto della mia idea iniziale - la Russia ha migliaia di miliardi di dollari di combustibili fossili sotto ai piedi - questa direzione del mondo verso la loro eliminazione - ha fatto scattare qualcosa dal.punto di vista geopolitico.

Scopriremo presto dove e a cosa si vuole arrivare.


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> In questa situazione non ci sono buoni.
> La Nato(e gli USA in particolare) hanno la grande colpa di aver disatteso gli accordi di Minsk, la Russia(a livello di governo) ha la grandissima colpa di aver fatto valere le proprie ragioni con la violenza in Ucraina, mentre Zelensky ha la grande colpa di aver gestito una situazione così complicata in maniera fin troppo superficiale, forse sopravvalutando quello che secondo lui sarebbe stato l'aiuto da parte della Nato.
> 
> Gli unici che non meritano tutto questo sono, come sempre, i poveri civili, sia quelli costretti a lottare in Ucraina, sia quelli che indirettamente subiscono gli effetti dannosi della guerra(anche a livello psicologico, oltre che economico-sociale), in tutto il mondo.
> ...


ti bacio in fronte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2022)

Sdrammatizzo visto il momento triste e difficile.

Stasera in pizzeria ho incontrato due ragazze ucraine scappate in Italia da parenti di secondo grado (senza green pass, volevano farle uscire ma poi hanno risolto con il certificato vaccinale geenrico), e ovviamente erano carinissime.

Mi sa che mi "boldrinizzo".


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sdrammatizzo visto il momento triste e difficile.
> 
> Stasera in pizzeria ho incontrato due ragazze ucraine scappate in Italia da parenti di secondo grado (senza green pass, volevano farle uscire ma poi hanno risolto con il certificato vaccinale geenrico), e ovviamente erano carinissime.
> 
> Mi sa che mi "boldrinizzo".


io se fanno il centro accoglienza vicino casa, stavo pensando di fare volontariato


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io se fanno il centro accoglienza vicino casa, stavo pensando di fare volontariato



Non è che alla fine ringrazi Putin?


----------



## vota DC (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ZELENSKY: 1300 SOLDATI UKRAINI HANNO PERSO LA. VITA DALL'INIZIO DELLA GUERRA


Hanno perso delle grosse città, ne hanno fatto circondare alcune e in totale 1300 in tutte le zone di combattimento nonostante sia guerra di attrito piuttosto che manovre lampo? Mi sa che non ci sarà nessuna guerriglia in caso di occupazione: è gara tra russi e ucraini di chi ha il morale più basso. I russi sono coscritti convinti di fare esercitazioni, gli ucraini cercano di guadagnare tempo perché sicurissimi che domani (o meglio "anche oggi domani") arriveranno i rinforzi Nato ma finito l'inganno non hanno intenzione di suicidarsi.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno perso delle grosse città, ne hanno fatto circondare alcune e in totale 1300 in tutte le zone di combattimento nonostante sia guerra di attrito piuttosto che manovre lampo? Mi sa che non ci sarà nessuna guerriglia in caso di occupazione: è gara tra russi e ucraini di chi ha il morale più basso. I russi sono coscritti convinti di fare esercitazioni, gli ucraini cercano di guadagnare tempo perché sicurissimi che domani (o meglio "anche oggi domani") arriveranno i rinforzi Nato ma finito l'inganno non hanno intenzione di suicidarsi.


Fino a adesso hanno preso solo una città e il morale è altissimo. Quello dei Russi è a terra e molti stanno disertando


----------



## vota DC (12 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fino a adesso hanno preso solo una città e il morale è altissimo. Quello dei Russi è a terra e molti stanno disertando


Una sola città ucraina. La guerra è partita con le regioni separatiste sotto controllo ucraino. Perdere così tanto terreno con così poche perdite è strano.


----------



## UDG (12 Marzo 2022)

Ormai l'Ucraina è andata, non può resistere allla Russia. Si arrendesse, almeno ci sarebbero meno morti sia civili che militari e togliamo anche la scusa di una WWIII


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

12 marzo 2022. Una capitale europea sta per cadere sotto un bombardamento.
Questo fardello il popolo russo se lo dovrà portare per un bel po'.
Si liberi di Putin.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Marzo 2022)

speriamo si fermino alla capitale, se arrivassero al confine Polacco si farebbe pericolosissima


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2022)

comunque è vero Putin ha la faccia parecchi piu gonfia anche solo fino a pochi anni fa

magari non ha nulla a che vedere con la salute..oppure non è niente di eccessivamente grave però qualcosa di strano c'è


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo abc e altri siti americani, l ambasciata americana in Iraq è stata colpita da diversi missili. *


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo abc e altri siti americani, l ambasciata americana in Iraq è stata colpita da diversi missili. *


pessima idea...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pessima idea...


Spero sia qualche gruppo esaltato e non una mossa Siria o Iran che può scatenare un putiferio anche in chi ve usa-russia. Sto cercando news ma è appena successo


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

Repubblica

Kamala Harris è in Romania e rassicura la Nazione che teme di essere una prossima Ucraina "Non abbiamo informazioni in tal senso ma nel caso siamo pronti ad agire. Difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio NATO"

E gli USA lo hanno dimostrato nella pratica: pochi giorni fa c'è stata un'esercitazione dei soldati americani insieme ai colleghi rumeni..denominata "Justice Eagle" svolta propria ad un passo dal confine con Ucraina e Moldova.


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo abc e altri siti americani, l ambasciata americana in Iraq è stata colpita da diversi missili. *


su sky hanno detto che 5 missili sono esplosi vicino, non che hanno colpito il palazzo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> 12 marzo 2022. Una capitale europea sta per cadere sotto un bombardamento.
> Questo fardello il popolo russo se lo dovrà portare per un bel po'.
> Si liberi di Putin.


E cosa c’entra il popolo russo. Dai raga ma parlare seriamente?


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> 12 marzo 2022. Una capitale europea sta per cadere sotto un bombardamento.
> Questo fardello il popolo russo se lo dovrà portare per un bel po'.
> Si liberi di Putin.


Purtroppo mi sono informato e la narrativa del popolo russo che è contro la guerra è falsissima.


----------



## galianivatene (13 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi sono informato e la narrativa del popolo russo che è contro la guerra è falsissima.


Anche io penso che esista una narrativa contro-propagandistica, che dipinge il popolo russo come contrario alla guerra (mentre la propaganda interna dice l’esatto contrario). 

Tuttavia credo che come al solito ci sarà chi è a favore, chi è contro e chi è indifferente, in base agli interessi e le sensibilità dei vari gruppi sociali all’interno della società Russa.
Del resto, sociologicamente parlando, di che soggetto stiamo parlando quando diciamo “popolo”? È un concetto tanto usato quanto poco chiaro e scarsamente analitico.

Più difficile sapere, senza una indagine approfondita, presso quali gruppi sociali determinati orientamenti sono più diffusi, e con quali proporzioni.


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Repubblica
> 
> Kamala Harris è in Romania e rassicura la Nazione che teme di essere una prossima Ucraina "Non abbiamo informazioni in tal senso ma nel caso siamo pronti ad agire. Difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio NATO"
> 
> E gli USA lo hanno dimostrato nella pratica: pochi giorni fa c'è stata un'esercitazione dei soldati americani insieme ai colleghi rumeni..denominata "Justice Eagle" svolta propria ad un passo dal confine con Ucraina e Moldova.


Già ce ne sono pochi di rumeni in Italia...


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

in queste ore (ultimissimi giorni) sto leggendo tutta una serie di cose diciamo particolari (alcune aberranti)

non so quante siano vere,quante frutto di propaganda,quante distorte ecc

ad esempio in queste ore girano forti voci di defezioni tra i russi che verrebbero trucidati dai ceceni..(ecco la vera funzione dei ceceni)

ma soprattutto ci sarebbero delle intercettazioni dell'intelligence ucraina dove viene detto ai soldati russi di uccidere anche i civili..compresi i bambini


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

*Jens Stoltenberg *(segretario NATO) 

"*C'è la possibilità che i russi possano usare armi chimiche.Dobbiamo restare vigili.Questo sarebbe un crimine di guerra"*


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in queste ore (ultimissimi giorni) sto leggendo tutta una serie di cose diciamo particolari (alcune aberranti)
> 
> non so quante siano vere,quante frutto di propaganda,quante distorte ecc
> 
> ...


Io ho visto un video di un soldato russo legato per un piede al palo. Morto di freddo con in mano un lanciarazzi. Secondo la fonte era stato legato dagli stessi russi per fargli mantenere la posizione e non farlo scappare. Fosse vero, roba da Stalin


----------

